# '07-'08 Starting line up



## Avalanche

So going into next season, assuming we dont make any big moves (big enough move for a starter anyway) what line up will we be putting on the court to start the season, and by the end of it.

the 3 definites right now are Garnett, Foye and Ricky D.

now the question is has craig smith worked enough to take the spot from blount, his interior game pairs well with KG but his size could be an issue against oposing C's.

and who do we use on the wings with ricky, Jaric is a possibility, his size and ball handling would come in handy, Hassel is always solid.
Brewer is also a possibility, i think theres enough scoring on the starting squad already that he wouldnt be too big of a liability, he could simply concentrate on his defense and rebounding.

so what do you guys think the line up/depth chart will look like next season?


----------



## Blue

Foye/Jaric/T. Hudson

Ricky/McCants/Brewer

Brewer/Smith/Hassell

KG/Howard/Smith

Smith/Howard/Blount/Madsen


----------



## Avalanche

Power_Ballin said:


> Foye/Jaric/T. Hudson
> 
> Ricky/McCants/Brewer
> 
> Brewer/Smith/Hassell
> 
> KG/Howard/Smith
> 
> Smith/Howard/Blount/Madsen


Smith doesnt really play SF, hes a power forward primarily and his other minutes will come at center.
and i definately dont think Howard would be above Blount in the center chart, Blount will still get a great deal of minutes, im not sold on how much howard will actually play.

i like the starting line up though, it just depends how much faith wittman has in the younger guys


----------



## sheefo13

Foye/Jaric/Hudson
Davis/McCcants/ Jaric
Hassell/Brewer/Davis
Garnett/Smith/Howard
Blount/Howard/Madsen/Richard


Unless we make a trade, thats how it will look. The only tradable piece we have right now is Davis... The wolves are def looking at moving Jaric, Hudson, and Hassell. I would personally like to see McCants start. I also don't see Smith starting yet. There would be far too many match up problems with the center, since Garnett is too weak and cant afford getting in foul trouble and most centers will just shoot over smith. I think Blount is a sure thing at center, he proved last season that he knows how to play. The only position I think that is uncertian, is the 3 spot, which would be easily filled if we would have taken guys like danny granger, Rudy Gay, or Josh Howard in the past... But I won't get into that.


----------



## Avalanche

Personally i want to see

Foye/Jaric/Hudson?
Davis/Mccants/Jaric
Brewer/Hassel/Davis
Garnett/Smith/Howard
Blount/Smith/Howard

i think with davis, foye, KG and Blount.. brewer wouldnt need to worry about scoring, he could help garnett on the boards where blount is weak and use his transition play and passing to set these guys up, foye and brewer seemed to work ok in SL.
Mccants isnt ready to start, Smith probably is but problem being he would be the center where he would get overmatched so for now the bench is still the best place for him to start the game, he may work his way into the spot by the end of the season though


----------



## JuX

Realistically, I like Sheefo's projected line up better. For some reasons, Blount is better off starting. Craig Smith is a little too small to play match against the opposing center and unlike the Summer League, the real NBA is very big, not so good idea to start Craig on the center position.

McCants has not proved anything why he should be the starter yet. He need a much better training camp session and preseason games to show. 

Brewer/Hassell- On the season opener, I think Hassell will get the nod to start but eventually Brewer will be the starter in later point in the regular season.


----------



## Avalanche

hassel or jaric need to be moved for a back up point guard if we cant sign one.


----------



## Mateo

I'm going with:

Foye/Jaric/Hudson (puke)
Hassell/Davis/McCants
Davis/Brewer/Jaric
Smith/Garnett/Howard
Garnett/Blount/Howard

I don't get nitpicking Smith and Garnett's weaknesses, when they're both better than Blount. Smith might be "too small" or Garnett "too weak" for the center position, but who says Blount is good enough to start at center? All he does is shoot baseline jumpers and let anyone with a pulse rebound over him.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I'm going with:
> 
> Foye/Jaric/Hudson (puke)
> Hassell/Davis/McCants
> Davis/Brewer/Jaric
> Smith/Garnett/Howard
> Garnett/Blount/Howard
> 
> I don't get nitpicking Smith and Garnett's weaknesses, when they're both better than Blount. Smith might be "too small" or Garnett "too weak" for the center position, but who says Blount is good enough to start at center? All he does is shoot baseline jumpers and let anyone with a pulse rebound over him.


thats why i think if we stick with blount we should give brewer the nod, his rebounding would help alot because thats where blount struggles


----------



## Zuca

Milwaukee may not be able to resign both Mo Williams and Charlie Bell. Jaric for Gadzuric (who may not see much PT since they've signed Jake Voskuhl)?


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Foye/Jaric/Hudson
> Davis/McCcants/ Jaric
> Hassell/Brewer/Davis
> Garnett/Smith/Howard
> Blount/Howard/Madsen/Richard


That's what I expect too.


----------



## Avalanche

i want smith on the court with KG as much as possible, the high post-low post games they have along with Garnetts passing ability will be very effective.


----------



## Avalanche

> MT: With bigs like KG and Blount, who are often more perimeter-oriented, how does Smith's presence augment the lineups you can use?
> RK: Craig's size limits him to playing the four position, and KG is a strict four. It's hard to start Craig at five, because it's tough for him to cover fives. Craig is strong enough, but he's not tall enough -- he would immediately be posted up, and you'd have jump hooks and back-downs. He may not even be strong enough when you talk about guys like Chris Kaman, a pretty big guy for the Clippers, Yao Ming, Tim Duncan, and Amare Stoudemire, who are all guys that would immediately try to jump over him. He would do a great job trying to defend them, but I don't think we'd put ourselves in position where he had to be the starting center. His best position is a four, and right now, he's going to play behind KG. At times, when we go small -- and the entire league has gone small sometimes -- you can play him at multiple positions. You can play him at five, but he's just not a starting center in the NBA.


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/rks_summer_league_analysis_070726.html

doesnt sound like Smith is gonna be starting any time soon, it doesnt sound like they trust the smith/garnett front court unless the other team is playing small....
rest of the interview is promising, im starting to think richard makes the team, it does seem that Rex underrates Craig in that interview quite a bit


----------



## sheefo13

With KG likely on the move, I would not be surprised if Smith and, potentially Jefferson, were the starters. Jefferson could be a tweener at the 5.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

sorry guys, but KG will not be a twolve for much longer


----------



## whiterhino

sheefo13 said:


> With KG likely on the move, I would not be surprised if Smith and, potentially Jefferson, were the starters. Jefferson could be a tweener at the 5.


Jefferson started at the 5 for us for quite a while last season when all 3 of our centers were out with injury. He's not really a 5 but he did have his breakthrough while playing there and can do it for a while when needed.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> With KG likely on the move, I would not be surprised if Smith and, potentially Jefferson, were the starters. Jefferson could be a tweener at the 5.


i think thats the line up i would want to see, if garnett goes we obviously arent looking to win that many games realistically but develop the young guys as much as we can... we know jefferson is a starter (even star player possibly) but it would be good to give craig big minutes to see if he could be a permanent starter in the nba or if thats something we'll need to address in the future.

Blount would need to go for a younger, back up big though... too much money invested in a guy who would do nothing for this younger team.


----------



## sheefo13

Avalanche said:


> i think thats the line up i would want to see, if garnett goes we obviously arent looking to win that many games realistically but develop the young guys as much as we can... we know jefferson is a starter (even star player possibly) but it would be good to give craig big minutes to see if he could be a permanent starter in the nba or if thats something we'll need to address in the future.
> 
> Blount would need to go for a younger, back up big though... too much money invested in a guy who would do nothing for this younger team.



Blount could be a good mentor to our younger bigs... From what I have heard, he has one of the best work ethics in the game... Military style.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Blount could be a good mentor to our younger bigs... From what I have heard, he has one of the best work ethics in the game... Military style.


yeah? well i guess thats a valid point, hes just locked up for too long for us to persist with him IMO, none of these vets will be inspired to play once KG leaves we just need to get what we can for the likes of him, jaric etc and develop the young guys


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

whiterhino said:


> Jefferson started at the 5 for us for quite a while last season when all 3 of our centers were out with injury. He's not really a 5 but he did have his breakthrough while playing there and can do it for a while when needed.



Same reason, I believe Al Horford can play the 5.


----------



## Mateo

Foye/Jaric
Davis/Hassell
Brewer/Green
Smith/Gomes
Jefferson/Gomes

Might as well trade Ricky now, since we're obviously not competing for at least 5 years. That way Green can start.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Why not play Brewer at 2 and Green at the 3?


----------



## Mateo

Brewer's a terrible ball handler.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

ya'll should have asked for Rondo, than you can move Foye to the 2. He's not the ideal Pg, imo.


----------



## Mateo

I read that McHale asked for Rondo but Ainge was ready to end the deal if he was included.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Foye/Jaric
> Davis/Hassell
> Brewer/Green
> Smith/Gomes
> Jefferson/Gomes
> 
> Might as well trade Ricky now, since we're obviously not competing for at least 5 years. That way Green can start.


yeah hopefully a team on the verge of contending would give us a young guy or a pick for ricky he still has some value.

as for jaric/blount... take what we can get basically... stock up on short deals and late picks


----------



## Avalanche

boston needs a pg and rondo will handle it, i have no problem with him not being included.

foye is our PG long term and im happy with that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jefferson isn't big enough to be a C in the Western Conference. Right now, the Wolves should be looking to dump Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassell to a contender in exchange for expiring contracts and future picks. I'm sure a team like Miami, San Antonio or Dallas would love to get either one of them.

PG: Randy Foye...Sebastian Telfair...Marko Jaric
SG: Gerald Green...Rashad McCants
SF: Corey Brewer...Ryan Gomes
PF: Al Jefferson...Craig Davis...Mark Madsen
C: Mark Blount...Juwan Howard...Theo Ratliff


----------



## rainman

Kevin Mchale just put himself on the 5 year rebuilding program, a GM's dream.


----------



## Avalanche

rainman said:


> Kevin Mchale just put himself on the 5 year rebuilding program, a GM's dream.


hopefully mchale leaves and freddy can try his hand at GM'ing the rebuild.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jefferson isn't big enough to be a C in the Western Conference. Right now, the Wolves should be looking to dump Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassell to a contender in exchange for expiring contracts and future picks. I'm sure a team like Miami, San Antonio or Dallas would love to get either one of them.
> 
> PG: Randy Foye...Sebastian Telfair...Marko Jaric
> SG: Gerald Green...Rashad McCants
> SF: Corey Brewer...Ryan Gomes
> PF: Al Jefferson...Craig *Smith*...Mark Madsen
> C: Mark Blount...Juwan Howard...Theo Ratliff


I really love when you do your depth charts  That's exactly how it'll look for us. We desperately need a big body at the 5 next to Jefferson. Hibbert would be awesome, and I love him. Jefferson & Hibbert though would be allergic to defending outside of the paint.

All in all I am SO excited for the Wolves. :yay:


----------



## Zuca

Nice trade for both teams.

OT: Damian, I think that if Al can't play C in West (which I think he can), Howard can't be playing C also, he can't play as a Center even in the East! And Al is bigger and more suited to play C than Juwan.

Now with this KG trade, I can see Kobe being even more mad at Lakers management to not getting anything done. I hope to see Jermaine O'Neal traded to your team, and the Lakers-Celtics games being great games again!


----------



## Avalanche

Id love to get a Foye/Mayo back court next season


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'd prefer a Rose/Foye.


----------



## Mateo

If Amare Stoudemire and Kurt Thomas can play center then so can Jefferson. There's no good reason why Jefferson and Smith shouldn't start side by side.


----------



## Mateo

Also, I think a lot of people are going to wake up and realize that just because a player is young doesn't mean they are going to be good. Sometimes people act like anyone who is young is going to be good some day. I'd be surprised if more than 3 of our current "young" players ever become above average. Jefferson already is, Smith is close, and I'd guess one of these other unproven guys (Foye, Brewer, or Green most likely) get there too. The others... probably not.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mateo said:


> Also, I think a lot of people are going to wake up and realize that just because a player is young doesn't mean they are going to be good. Sometimes people act like anyone who is young is going to be good some day. I'd be surprised if more than 3 of our current "young" players ever become above average. Jefferson already is, Smith is close, and I'd guess one of these other unproven guys (Foye, Brewer, or Green most likely) get there too. The others... probably not.


Foye is on the same level as Smith right now. With a guaranteed starting job, and as a primary option we can expect his 10/3/3 average to jump quite a bit. We are waiting on a healthy McCants, and Green is still progressing.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mateo said:


> If Amare Stoudemire and Kurt Thomas can play center then so can Jefferson. There's no good reason why Jefferson and Smith shouldn't start side by side.


Height is becoming overrated. At 6'10 and 265 Jefferson wont have problems spending time at the 5. Who would give him problems? Yao?


----------



## Avalanche

Foye is going to have monster numbers next year if we trade ricky..

i think Foye and Jefferson both have all-star potential, with brewer and smith there as solid contributors to the line up.

the rest of the young guys hopefully develop into consistant role players.


----------



## 22ryno

Hopefully my boy Sebastian Telfair can realize his potential in Minnesota. I'm not here to hype him up or anything but he is still only 21 and brings some talent. This summer he seems more committed to getting better and hopefully that transfers to the court. That being said, you guys look real good for the future.


----------



## Avalanche

22ryno said:


> Hopefully my boy Sebastian Telfair can realize his potential in Minnesota. I'm not here to hype him up or anything but he is still only 21 and brings some talent. This summer he seems more committed to getting better and hopefully that transfers to the court. That being said, you guys look real good for the future.


ive always been a big fan of telfair, obviously hes done nothing in the nba but coming into the league i thought he could be good.

if we cut hudson and dont make any more drastic moves id be willing to give him the minutes behind foye to see if he can reach some of that potential, like you said hes still very young... especially for a PG learning the ropes in the nba


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd prefer a Rose/Foye.



who's pick are you gonna get?

..and don't get your hopes up, remember Chicago fans, thinking they were gonna get Greg Oden?


----------



## Avalanche

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> who's pick are you gonna get?
> 
> ..and don't get your hopes up, remember Chicago fans, thinking they were gonna get Greg Oden?


our own pick back i believe


----------



## sheefo13

Telfair is a disappointment... It is obvious he didn't have a real understanding of the game... He could've really used some college. Now, he is barely making it in the league...


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Telfair is a disappointment... It is obvious he didn't have a real understanding of the game... He could've really used some college. Now, he is barely making it in the league...


true, but at 21... as what would be called a throw in to make up salaries its at least worth seeing if he could turn into something valuable, would be somewhat of a bonus


----------



## Blue

I like the nice young peices...Foye and Big Al will be the core of the team, while CB, Smith, and Green will be solid contributing role players, at the very least. Add in the fact that a top 5 draft pick is likely on the way and you're looking at a guy like Rose, Beasely, or whoever.... who can come in and compliment the other players and be the foundation for the future. Not to bad of a start for the rebuilding era T'wolves, imo......And anything that Telfair gives you is just a bonus. If he could develop into something more here or something special, than that would just be the extra icing on the cake. KG did his thing, but now it's time for the young gunz to take over.


----------



## different_13

One of the great things about this new Timberwolves team (assuming you get Green, telfair, Gomes and Jefferson) is the versatility.
Foye is a guard, he can play both in my opinion. Jefferson can play the 4/5. Gomes the 3/4. Green the 2/3. Brewer the 2/3.
Then there's still Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassell at the 2/3 as well (not to mention Craig Smith and all your other guys).

So they can prettymuch select anyone next year, and they'll be able to fit right into the lineup - if it's a passing guard, they can play behind/next to Foye, and alongside Green, Brewer etc.
If it's a scoring guard, they can play alongside Foye/Telfair.
If it's a swingman.. well, you kinda have too many, but still..
If it's a forward or combiforward - Jefferson can slide to 5, Gomes to 3 (for Beasley or someone..)
If it's a center - Jefferson is probably at his best at the powerforward spot.

If you're truly committing to youth, trading Hassell and Davis (as well as Jaric and other crap) for expiring contracts would be great. Whilst I think Davis (and to a lesser extent, Hassell) can make contributions, getting lots of room (a la Portland) would be good for the future.
I think nearly everyone knows this team's gonna be crappy for the next few years anyway, so might as well get space and draftpicks while you're at it.

Heh, the Northwest really is the rebuilding center of the NBA - Portland, Seattle, now Minnesota.


----------



## 22ryno

I think Ricky Davis must go. No disrespect to Davis as a player but you do not want him being the elderstatesman/leader of your team.


----------



## sheefo13

I would like to see him leave only if we are recieving picks in return... Simply because his contract expires after this season too... It is that simple.. It is pointless to trade him for another expiring contract. I would like a pick or a young guy...


----------

